# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Cắt nhôm

## Gamo

Hế nhô các bác,

Em đang cần cắt vài cục nhôm định hình & nhôm đặc khoảng 8 phân. Bấy lâu nay em cắt bằng máy cắt sắt, mặt cắt không đều: bên trên thì lõm, bên dưới thì lồi, thậm chí làm dư 1 miếng nhỏ bên dưới, làm đủ trò nó mà nó ko phẳng, vuông góc, đẹp đẽ như đồ cụ Giang Vietnamcnc được.

Các cụ có thể tư vấn giùm em làm sao em có thể cắt 1 cục nhôm vuông góc được ko?

----------


## vietnamcnc

Mua cái máy phay.

Cắt xong thì phay lại!

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, có con dao phay nào đủ dài để phay 8cm ko anh Gian..g?

----------


## Khoa C3

Con này hi vọng được.

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Ặc ặc... ER11 có con nào dài cỡ này ko ta?

----------


## nhatson

em nhờ cụ ấy cắt thường dùng con dao phay phi 25mm hay 30mm gì đấy, er11 gọi dao áy bằng tổ sư

----------

Gamo

----------


## Khoa C3

Dài lắm rồi nhưng vẫn ngắn  :Frown:

----------

Gamo, longdq

----------


## anhcos

Dao phi6 sợ yếu khi phay sâu thế kia, ở Ta uyên thế nào cũng có con dài, mình mua con phi10, chiều dài lưỡi cắt ~50, phay đến 80 cũng ok, giá khoảng 70k cho con thép gió.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Khoa C3

Cụ ấy cần ER11 mới khoai.

----------

Gamo

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Ủa, có con dao phay nào đủ dài để phay 8cm ko anh Gian..g?





> Ặc ặc... ER11 có con nào dài cỡ này ko ta?


ER11 thì bó ch...

ER11 kẹp max 6mm (hoặc 1/8) nếu dùng dao dài nó rung....
Có lần mình dùng dao hợp kim luôn mà vẫn rung.
Với lại cắt dao nhỏ mà dài quá thì độ vuông góc sẽ không đạt.





> em nhờ cụ ấy cắt thường dùng con dao phay phi 25mm hay 30mm gì đấy, er11 gọi dao áy bằng tổ sư


Cắt thế mới có ve chai nhiều để bán.

----------

Gamo

----------


## linhdt1121

Trong đk diy chỉ có má cắt nhôm thì  có cách nào để cắt đc 1 thanh profile 40x40 mà độ lệch giữa 2 đầu bé hơn 0,5mm ko các bác

----------


## CBNN

có điều kiện thì bác sắm con cưa lọng vòng nho nhỏ cắt đủ thứ cho đẹp !

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hmm, như vậy chắc em phải đầu tư kiếm 1 con Sờ Pín ER16 hả các cụ? ER16 có cắm nổi con dao bác Khoa C3 giới thiệu hem?

----------


## CBNN

http://www.bunnings.com.au/ryobi-230...dsaw-_p6210455 

con NÀY  ở một bãi trên QL rất nhiều , giá khảong 3tr5

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cảm ơn bác Thịnh!

Thật ra thì nếu mà cài cưa này thì mình CNC quách cho nó khỏe?

----------


## nhatson

cnc thì chiến ngay 1 con horizonal thì khỏi lăn tăn dao cụ

----------

duonghoang, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, món này có lý à nha. Kiểu giống CNC 1 trục?

Chắc nhờ mấy cụ kiếm giùm 1 con Sờ Pín ER16 vậy...

----------


## maxx.side

Thử sáng tạo bằng cách chuyển từ Phay sang Mài thì thế nào nhỉ, xài loại đá mài "Cà-lem", thực ra em làm rồi mà lúc đó làm cho vui nên ko biết nó chính xác thế nào, mà cũng nghĩ mài sẽ ít chịu lực cắt hơn  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thế mình làm máy mài mặt phẳng hả bác?

----------


## nhatson

máy cnc của cụ có khoảng sáng cao, cụ lật cái spindle // trục y cũng coi như xử lí được vụ gia công đầu nhôm profile
nếu nhôm ko dài, cụ khoét lỗ trên bàn đẻ kẹp được cây nhôm theo phương thẳng đứng cũng được mờ

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Mấy cụ chưa làm mà đòi hỏi, không thực tế chút nào.

Em chơi với nhôm Profile lúc trước toàn dùng máy cắt nhôm, chính xác tới mức nào thì.. không dám khoe. Chỉ có thể nói nếu cắt 1 cặp hay 2 cặp thì kẹp lại so thì rờ rờ không thấy gờ. Vì sao em chỉ so so mà không đo. Dài thì em làm gì có thước chính xác mà đo, toàn đo bằng thước dẹt hoặc thước kéo thôi. Lắp chi tiết chủ yếu là các thanh cần bằng thì phải dài bằng nhau, mặt cắt vuông & phẳng.
Con máy lúc trước em dùng giống vầy, hàng 2hand.

Để cắt được thì cũng phải có tí thủ thuật.
- Lưởi cắt phải xịn tí.. cho vết cắt rất nét. Có thể dùng để vát mặt mà lưỡi vẫn không bị lệt.
- Máy cắt phải cứng tí, có đồ gá kẹp, đở phôi. Nếu không có thì chế thêm đồ gá kẹp thêm vào. Cái vụ gá kẹp nó ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến độ chính xác vết cắt. Chỉnh máy cẩn thận.. dùng thước ke để xo vuông góc dao v.v...
- Khi cắt ấn nhẹ tay, để ý quá trình cắt và tốc độ cắt mà dùng lực phù hợp. Nhẹ quá thì lưỡi không ăn được, mạnh quá thì máy cắt bị biến dạng.
- Cái này hơi nguy hiểm chút vì máy không được thiết kế để che chắn nước.. nhưng nên dùng nước xịt vào lưỡi. Giải nhiệt cho lưỡi, giúp không bị bám phoi nhôm, không dính nhôm. Chất lượng vết cắt được cải thiện ít nhiều. *Lưu ý là phải thật cẩn thận.. tránh nước bắn vào những nơi có điện. Điện 220V giật là die đó nhe. Khi đó cố quá là quá cố* 

Sau đó tới thời CNC được thì em dùng đồ gá, CNC 1 lần được 1/2 thanh (dao 6mm, lưỡi cắt nó maximum được 35mm, chạy hơi run nhưng tạm ổn.) Độ = và vuông góc mặt được cải thiện nhiều  :Wink: 

Tóm lại là.. *Dù thô sơ hay hiện đại.. nếu có phương pháp, thi công cẩn thận thì cải thiện được chất lượng sàn phẩm khá nhiều. Không nhất thiết việc gì cũng phải chạy đua công nghệ, làm khó mình mà tiến độ công việc cũng bị đình trệ. Đành rằng công nghệ cao thì tốt.. nhưng công nghệ cao mà làm việc không có phương pháp thì chưa chắc đã cải thiện được chất lượng*

----------

Gamo, longdq

----------


## biết tuốt

máy cắt nhôm tàu mà lắp lưỡi cắt nhật vào cắt vẫn ngon , em cầm thêm bình ịt nhỏ tưới nước cũng đỡ dính, có điều máy tàu phải chỉnh lại cho chuẩn trước khi cắt, đĩa em mua loại shap  đâu 400,500k . lần trước cho mấy tay gà mượn cắt nhôm profile nó không để ý đến ốc còn bên mặt kia làm bay mất 1 đống răng  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   giờ cắt vẫn được nhưng cảm giác hơi văng văng đĩa

----------

Gamo

----------


## occutit

Máy cắt nhôm/gỗ maktec là cắt được rồi anh gamo, em vẫn cắt bằng máy đó, còn máy cưa lọng thì không thực tế lắm vì khá khoai. Khi chắc nhớ đeo kính hay bảo hộ lao động không thì khá nguy hiểm nhé.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, đã kiếm được nạn nhân có máy cắt nhôm  :Big Grin:  để qua cắt thử xem sao. Cắt rồi về phay lại.

----------


## biết tuốt

nói đến vụ bảo hộ em mới nhớ hồi xưa mới dùng máy cắt sắt , cắt nhôm, da mặt chưa dầy , cắt nó bắn vào tí buông tay , nguy hiểm phết  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> nói đến vụ bảo hộ em mới nhớ hồi xưa mới dùng máy cắt sắt , cắt nhôm, da mặt chưa dầy , cắt nó bắn vào tí buông tay , nguy hiểm phết


Ủa, giờ da mặt bác sao rồi? :x :x :x

----------


## Gamo

> máy cnc của cụ có khoảng sáng cao, cụ lật cái spindle // trục y cũng coi như xử lí được vụ gia công đầu nhôm profile
> nếu nhôm ko dài, cụ khoét lỗ trên bàn đẻ kẹp được cây nhôm theo phương thẳng đứng cũng được mờ


Éc, tới giờ mới hỉu ý cụ... Thật ra trục Z hành trình chỉ có 80, mà em cần cắt 150 cơ >.< Hôm nay nói chuyện với lão Nam xong, đang tính chuyển sang nhôm dày 120  :Big Grin:

----------


## Xuantruong

em đang học làm cửa nhôm kính mới mua cái máy MAKTEX về cắt mà nó hay bị giật méo nhôm. Em đã phải mua lưỡi xịn rồi. Bác nào biết chỉ e mấy chiêu

----------


## Ga con

Tiết kiệm thì đem cái lưỡi cắt đang xài đi thuê mài lại xài cũng được. Ở SG thì mấy tiệm nhôm lớn trên Lý thường Kiệt họ có nhận làm.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

> em đang học làm cửa nhôm kính mới mua cái máy MAKTEX về cắt mà nó hay bị giật méo nhôm. Em đã phải mua lưỡi xịn rồi. Bác nào biết chỉ e mấy chiêu


Cụ mua cái lưỡi bao xèng thế. Nhôm mỏng muốn cắt ngọt không phải đơn giản. Muốn đơn giản thì không rẻ.

----------


## Xcnc

Có cưa ở cty mình thấy cắt phẳng nì

----------

